
Christopher Hitchens on the Oklahoma bombing and the Republican big tent (1995) - vo2maxer
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v17/n10/christopher-hitchens/look-over-your-shoulder
======
lidHanteyk
A quarter-century later, it's hard not to look back on folks like Newt
Gingrich and not see clear and present signs of proto-fascism. His talk of
anti-liberalism has not wavered and still supports these domestic militias and
terrorist groups.

Curiously, a quarter-century later, with fascists in the White House, we have
not yet discovered the temerity to call out any but the worst of this conduct
as it really is. To this day, we are unable to confront the costs to human
life of our detention centers, our world policing actions, our arms deals, our
political interference, our assassinations. We seem to have internalized the
idea that, on occasion, folks will be bombed, including us.

